
Mile-long “Band of Holes” in Peru may be remains of Inca tax system - jld89
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/investigation-of-mysterious-inca-holes-gives-insight-into-ancient-economy/
======
brudgers
Source:
[http://www.archaeology.org/issues/213-1605/features/4325-an-...](http://www.archaeology.org/issues/213-1605/features/4325-an-
overlooked-inca-wonder)

